# HOLE SAW recommendation



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

In the $30 range buy two of the Harbor Freight ones.

Seriously, quality tools cost big bucks and unpracticed user can kill them just a fast.

You have already admitted to being in that category.



> I know the right way is to wait for it to cool, then start up again, but if I did that it would have taken 45 minutes!


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I use good quality Milwaukee or Lenox saws. I don't buy by the kit either. I buy individual saws as needed. I use them on steel studs, plywood, studs with nails embedded and fiberglass
The Lenox "plumber's" kit is about $275 and some of those bit sizes would be useless to me


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

key word you are looking for is "bi-metel" blade, Milwaukee, Lenox and Starrett are all quality bi-metal hole saws. Large kits are expensive. Start with a small set and add to it as needed. 

when drilling thru plywood have to watch overheating and melting the glue, which sounds like what happened with your HF drill. Need to pull back and clear chips, and occasionally stop and clear teeth if you suspect loading from the glue. Larger holes need slower speeds. And vise versa, smaller drills can run faster


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are no sets that will have all the sizes you need, especially the recessed light size. I bought the Milwaukee set and the larger sizes as needed.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Bosch makes good quality hole saws also. Have one of their kits with the quick disconnect feature.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I use good quality Milwaukee or Lenox saws. I don't buy by the kit either.* I buy individual saws as needed.*


Ayuh,.... That's how I've built up my _"Set"_ of hole saws,....

I buy quality big brand name shells, that fit the good quality drivers, that drive on pins, not the threads,....

Different saws for different apps,....

I've cut holes in everything from 1/4" foam board, to 3/4" steel plate with hole saws,....


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

My Milwaukee set has served me quite well, and it's easy to get replacements when ever one of the individual saws gets dull. I think the largest size in my set is 2 1/2". Anything larger than that I purchase separately as needed. I've got a 4" for dryer ducts (actually it mostly seems to get used for twisting my wrists and smashing my knuckles...) and a Klein adjustable hole cutter for putting recessed lights in sheetrock.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Hole saws are very nice, but in many cases you can use a decent quality cordless drill to accomplish the same thing with the right bit. I have an 18V Dewalt drill, to cut ceiling cans I use a special circular cutter with carbide teeth, very good for plaster, comes in 5", 6" and 8" diameter (at least), depending on the size of the can you are putting in. For cutting through plywood you can use a 4" hole cutter with the drill. If you are taking 45 minutes to cut through 3/4 inch plywood, my guess is your bit is dull, with a sharp bit you could go faster than that rotating the bit by hand.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I really like my Ridgid hole saws.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Lennox may be OK for wood, but I do not like them for metal work. Milwaukie is a better tool.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A major problem with hole saws and wood is chip/saw dust dispersal. Most are basically a coarse hack saw blade attempting to cut wood.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> A major problem with hole saws and wood is chip/saw dust dispersal. Most are basically a coarse hack saw blade attempting to cut wood.



Chip loading can be a problem, but if you retract the the saw occasionally or peck it will go along way toward clearing chips. 
If the chips are gummed right into the saw its time to stop and physically clean the teeth. 


Running hole saws over 2'' in wood or any size in metal should run in low speed.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I think some have hole saws confused with recip saw blades.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

to contrast the OP's ordeal with a 4" economy hole saw. Yesterday I used a 4" Starrett saw on a 1/2 right angle Makita drill motor, in low range speed. Drilling through 3/4 sub floor OSB. Pulled out 3 times to clear chips. Walked the motor around in a counter clockwise corkscrew to slightly widen the kerf. It took about 7 seconds. This is why we buy quality tools.


----------

